# Gangsta BMW M3 Conv - Take 1



## bimmaboy (Jul 11, 2002)

Zeemax styling at it's best!

I wish I get to drive something like this soon!

Thy shall work hard! 

Thy shall work very hard!

They shall work very very hard! :flipoff:


----------



## bimmaboy (Jul 11, 2002)

and its sexy rear! :thumbup: 

What do u think? :bigpimp:


----------



## bimmaboy (Jul 11, 2002)

These pictures are courtesy of http://www.zeemax.com/

( I am not associated with them in any form shape or manner! )


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

IMHO, of course.


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

So these days cool BMW's are "gangsta"? :dunno: Hmmmm....


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

buyme///M5 said:


> *So these days cool BMW's are "gangsta"? :dunno: Hmmmm.... *


Fo' shizzle ma nizzle. This whip is off da hizzle.


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> Fo' shizzle ma nizzle. This whip is off da hizzle.  *


 :lmao: Ok Snoop..... (btw,i wonder if he has a Bimmer) :dunno:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

buyme///M5 said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: Ok Snoop..... (btw,i wonder if he has a Bimmer) :dunno: *


Have you seen his Cadillac in the Welcome to Atlanta Remix video? The badge actually says "Snoop DeVille". :lmao:


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

:lmao:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

bimmaboy said:


> *and its sexy rear! :thumbup:
> 
> What do u think? :bigpimp: *


Negative. That wing has got to go... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Oh, and what are all those holes in the rear bumper? Some kinda PDC copycat...? :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*WTH?*

The fenders look like they tried to take an E36 and go backwards to an E30 M3. :lmao:


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

Your'e not planning on a "take 2" are you?


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

I live right next to snoop dogg... he lives 5-10 min walking distance.. and 1 min if u drive.. unfortunately he doesnt have any BMW's.. He has a couple BENZ's CL500, S500, a few navigators, that red caddy, two 996 911 carerras, and a few others... but i have not seen a BMW at his house yet..:dunno:


----------



## Newbie325cic (Sep 18, 2002)

*Snoop*

Damn DINANISR3, that is pretty cool :thumbup: Whereabouts to you live?  Any other stars around there?


----------



## Gregs_M3 (Oct 11, 2002)

*I like the Zeemax bodykit but not on a soft top*

However that kit is mega bucks, I have read that with professional installation the kit runs 20K.

The only authorized dealer in the country is http://www.extremebodyconversions.com/


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

I live in a suburb about 25-30 miles from Los angeles... Snoops house im talking about is not the one in MTV cribs... that is his Monclair home.. this house im talking about is where his family stays... i always see his lil kids playing outside... and the front of his house is always posted up by his bodyguards...No one really bothers him here... as for other stars.. I am not sure about that... i asked the security guard b4 and he said something about a major league baseball player that lives up here.. but i forgot his name... im not a big fan of baseball... :thumbup:


----------

